# Tell me about the MK40



## Captain

I looking for info good and bad. Iam having trouble deciding what gun I should carry for a concealed. I would like it to be a .40 but I would also consider a 9mm. Iam looking for guns under 6" long. What other guns would yall recomend beside a Kahr ?


----------



## Dave James

Under the 6" mark, I would look to the T-40 or T-9 and or the TP series if you like polymer,

The MK is a real pocket rocket , my last partner had one for a BUG and always called it his little Pokémon,, supposed to mean pocket monster in Japanese,

I carry both the T-9mm and the Pm9, the T has run full tilt boogie from the box, now with just shy of 4200 rounds down range, the Pm9 has been a hit or miss, it was recalled due to the barrel ramp issue , and the trigger guard pin walking,, took 800 rounds to make it feed from slide lock,, more than likely the ramp issue,,

Since return for warranty work it has run fine and now is approaching another 1k rounds with out a hick up.

Placed some "sand paper" grip tape on it and changed that sights out to the "Big Dot" and it rides every where in the pocket now


----------



## Captain

Thanks for the info :smt023


----------



## JaxFL904

mk9 is by far my favorite piece


----------



## hondo

I just went from the Kahr K9 to the MK40 and love it! The recoil between the two calibers and the smaller size wasn't noticeably stronger, and its easier to conceal with its shorter grip in an iwb holster.


----------



## matheath

Captain, I have the mk40 and I like it. I have carried it some but it's pretty heavy. 

I learned I couldn't really carry it too well in a pocket. In the thinner, suit-type pants it tended to flop around (like when I sat down) a little too much. Then in jeans, even it tended to be just a little large for the tight pocket. In dockers or some of the cargo pants, it did a little better, but was definitely on the heavy side for pocket carry.

Now for waist carry it's certainly small and not too heavy. But for me personally, if I'm to carry on my waist, I can manage to conceal something a little bigger with a little larger round capacity.

Oddly enough, with my current handgun repertoire, the Kahr has been relegated to staying in the safe as I probably haven't carried it in several years. This is just my opinion but for pocket carry you can find something lighter (like one of the polymer Kahrs). And for waist carry you can find something with a greater capacity without sacrificing concealability.


----------



## JeffWard

Kahr PM9
14 oz (empty)
6+1 w/ flush mag
5.3"X4.0"
0.9" thick
Break-In... 400 Rnds

Kel-Tec P11
14 oz (empty)
12+1 w/ flush mag
5.6"X4.3"
1.0" thick
Break-In... Open the box

I owned a Kahr PM40
I now carry a Kel-Tec P11

Verdict:
0.3" bigger (bad)
13 rounds vs. 7 (very good)
weight (same empty)

Accuracy??? No difference in my hands.


----------



## kashton

The MK40 rocks. I just bought one early this month and have never owned a better pistol for CCW! It is dead accurate and extremely reliable. It is exceptionally well made and very small so it conceals easily with a good belt to hold up the weight, it is pretty heavy but it makes it a solid gun. I love mine. I bought the Elite 2003 model.


----------



## KahrCarry

kashton said:


> The MK40 rocks. I just bought one early this month and have never owned a better pistol for CCW! It is dead accurate and extremely reliable. It is exceptionally well made and very small so it conceals easily with a good belt to hold up the weight, it is pretty heavy but it makes it a solid gun. I love mine. I bought the Elite 2003 model.


Same as kashton. I couldn't be happier with my MK40 Elite '03. Even my FFL was drooling over it. But more important than looks, it's rock solid reliable. 350 rounds so far and not a hiccup - CCI Blazer 165 and 180 grain, Federal 180 grain (cheap ammo), Winchester Law Enforcement ammo, and expensive defense ammos. It is flawless no matter what I feed it. After the first 200 rounds it is now dead accurate, even at 30 and 50'. Learning the long DAO trigger is key and will take you 200 rounds to learn well.


----------

